# Prozessor wird zu heiß!



## Carndret (7. August 2002)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC gekauft mit ASUS Mainboard (A7V333) und einem AthlonXP 1800. Seit ein paar Wochen jedoch, schaltet sich der PC einfach aus. Erst mal verwunderlich, weils doch die ganze Zeit ging. Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass es nur bei 3D Anwendungen passiert - sonst könnte ich das hier nicht schreiben  .
Ich hatte bis gestern noch einen "Super Silent 2500 Pro" Lüfter, den ich umgetauscht habe. Mit dem neuen original AMD-Lüfter passiert jedoch das selbe - bei etwa 70°C (manchmal auch weniger - ich probier's gleich nochmal aus) schaltet er sich einfach ab. Ich dachte die Dinger halten bis zu 90°C aus???

Was kann ich da machen? 

EDIT: Hab's gerade nochmal getestet: Bei genau 66°C schaltet er ab. Das kann doch nicht sein! Ich habe mit SpeedFan 4.05 getestet. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es auch die gemessene Temperatur in die Kerntemperatur umrechnet.


----------



## eViLaSh (7. August 2002)

70° is eindeutig zu heiss !!!!!

es stimmt zwar, das die CPU´s bis zu 90° aushalten können, aber das nur für geringe Zeit !

wenn die dinger zu heiss werden, verrechnen sie sich -> absturtz !

an deiner stelle muss also unbedingt ein leistungsfähigerer kühler her!

eine CPU dauerhaft unter 70° laufen zu lassen trägt nicht gerade zu ihrer Haltbarkeit bei.

eine normale CPU-temperatur beträgt etwa 40-50°C


----------



## Carndret (7. August 2002)

Eigentlich hatte ich ja bereits einen leistungsstarken Kühler (der Super Silent 2500 Pro soll bis AthlonXP 2100er reichen).
Ich habe gleichzeitig im GameStar Forum die gleiche Frage gestellt und die meinten ich soll im BIOS die Abschaltautomatik auf manuelle 75°C setzten und den Überhitzungsalarm anlassen.
Aber 40-50°C ist doch ein bisschen wenig, oder nicht? Ich habe mein offenes Gehäuse an der offenen Balkontür und jetzt messe ich 58°C und denke, dass das recht ok ist.
Den Gedanken mit der Lebensdauer bei zu hoher Temperatur hatte ich auch schon und außerdem vertraue ich Tutorials.de-Mitgliedern mehr als den Übertaktungswütigen aus dem GameStar-Forum  .


----------



## Freaky (7. August 2002)

ja die temp sollte zwischen 40° und 50° liegen da hat eViLaSh
recht. 
selbst mein xp2000 läuft bei 40°-42° und unter volllast 46°-48°
und habst gehäuse zu !!!!

kauf dir einen besseren kühler....
(z.b. alpha pal 8045 mit einem guten silent lüfter)


mfg 
freaky


----------



## Carndret (7. August 2002)

was heißt: alpha pal 8045 mit einem guten silent Lüfter? Sind das dann zwei?
Aber danke ich werd mal im Internet schauen ob die eine Seite haben. Vielleicht kann meinen ja zu dem umtauschen... 

BTW: Jetzt hat jemand im GamStar Forum das hier geschrieben:
_du brauchst keine angst zu haben. laut spezifikation darf ein athlon ca. 95 °C warm werden, praktisch wirds erst ab ca. 100 °C gefährlich_ 
Soso na dann adee AthlonXP 

EDIT: ahh hab den Lüfter gerade gefunden. Zu dumm: der kostet 67.90€ !!! . Mein alter Silent Lüfter hatte 28€ gekostet (jetzt nur noch 14€).


----------



## MoPB82 (7. August 2002)

mein 1200 tbird lief 2 wochen mit halbdraufgestecktem kühler bei 90 °C und er ist NIE abgestürzt! nun hab ich des ding richtig draufgesteckt wärmeleitpste gleichmässig verteilt und nu läuft er auf 60 °C !!! mit offenem gehäuse und nem dicken Ventilator sinds sogar 50 °C hehe =) mir reichts


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Ach ja, die Probleme der Athlon-Fans...

Es kann aber nicht sein, dass Carn's CPU so heißt wird.
Ist Wärmeleitpaste statt Folie drauf? Sitzt der Kühlkörper perfekt?
Probier ansonsten mal den Lüfter andersherum raufzubauen, sodass er saugt statt bläst oder andersherum.


----------



## Carndret (7. August 2002)

andersrum draufbaun geht nicht - wie soll ich den denn dann befestigen 
Ich hatte vorher einen Lüfter mit Paste jetzt von AMD so'n Fertig-Lüfter
Wie ist das denn mit der Wärmeleitpaste, wann ist genug drauf und wann zu wenig?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Hehe so meinte ich das nicht, natürlich musst du den Kühler lassen aber den Ventilator (Lüfter) umdrehen. Das kann bis zu 10° ausmachen, wenn der falsch herum drauf ist, und es hängt auch von der Umgebung ab.

Wärmeleitpaste: Ist dazu die 1/10 millimeterdünnen Risse in Die und Kühlkörper zu füllen, damit der Kontakt auf dem gesamten DIE (Kern) stattfindet. Also nur ganz wenig und dann mit einem Blatt Papier verstreichen (der Rest kann ruhig was abkriegen und zwar so, dass man gut den Aufdruck auf dem DIE lesen kann (AMD o.ä.). Das auch mit der Unterseite des Kühlers und die dann Hammerfest zusammenpressen.


----------



## Carndret (8. August 2002)

Dann war ja die Menge bei meinem ersten Lüfter schon mal richtig. Das Problem war nur das der Abdruck der Paste auf dem Metall des Lüfters nicht vollständig war - also der Kühlkörper nicht richtig gesessen hat. Das sollte eigentlich mit dem AMD Lüfter nicht mehr passieren da es ja ein ganzes "Wärmeleitkissen" ist, was die beiden Teile verbindet. Es fnktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.
Den Lüfter umdrehen (wie du es eigentlich meintest  ) kann ich so nicht machen, weil ich ihn ja nur ausprobieren sollte. Wenn er nicht klappt kann ich deren ganze Palette durchtesten ... hat er jedenfalls gesagt  .

Kann es eigentlich auch am Prozessor liegen? Ist zwar eine seltsame Idee aber wenn der AMD Lüfter nicht mal funktioniert, der dafür ausgelegt ist, dann muss man sich doch schon mal wundern, ob es nicht an was anderem liegt...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Vielleicht hast du im Bios einfach nur mal ausversehen die Notabschaltung von 80 auf 66 geschaltet...

Stell sie mal wieder auf etwas über 75 und lass unter Windows CPU Benchmarks machen und Überwache gleichzeitig die Temperatur. Geht sie nicht über 75 und schmiert der Rechner nicht ab, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Weil du sagtest ja der Rechner geht aus, das ist die Sicherheitsabschaltung und <b>keine</b> Überhitzung. Denn bei Überhitzung hängt sich nur der Rechner auf und verbrennt dann 

Ich frage mich gerade, ob das unberdingt die CPU ist...vielleicht ja auch das Netzteil wegen Hitze <b>oder</b>: Weil ein Gerät im System zuviel Strom zieht. Z.b. ein kaputtes Diskettenlaufwerk oder so, sodass dann das Netzteil einen Notstopp macht.


----------



## DaKing (8. August 2002)

Hatte auch das Problem, dass sich mein PC immer ausgeschaltet hat. Habe dann einfach das Netzteil ausgewechselt und alles funktioniert wieder perfekt. Hast du deinen PC aufgerüstet, oder direkt so vom Händler gekauft? Wenn du ihn selbst zusammengebastelt oder ihn aufgerüstet hast, wird wahrscheinlich am Netzteil liegen.


----------



## Carndret (8. August 2002)

Erst mal vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme!
Ich bringe den PC heute einfach zum Händler, der will sich das ganze mal anschauen. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich nie bei Arlt alles gekauft habe! 
.*Kleineres Geschäft = nettere Leute!* 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Geschäft DIVE - gibt's aber nur in Ulm und Kempten - einfach nur empfehlenswert.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass Arlt mir gestattet hätte ihre ganze Lüfterpallette durchzuprobieren


----------



## Carndret (8. August 2002)

ich --> :{} :#  <-- ich
Ich Idiot, ich habe den Lüfter falsch eingebaut (also von ober gesehen um 180° nach links verdreht) Deshlab war auch nur die Hälfte der Paste richtig verschmiert. Ich wusste gar nicht das man das Teil überhaupt falsch anbauen kann  . Normalerweise passt alles nur so wie es soll.
Jetzt hab ich jedenfalls konstante und (für einen AthlonXp auf einem ASUS Board) gesunde 55°C. Das gefällt mir schon viel besser.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Zum Glück hast du dabei nicht den DIE beschädigt.

Aber lieber (liebe?) Carndret: Normalerweise sieht man wie man den draufzusetzen hat nicht wahr? Und da steht auch: "Nicht verkannten - die Oberflächen müssen absolut plan aufliegen"


----------



## Carndret (8. August 2002)

Da war keine Beschreibung dabei  und so einen senkrechten Lüfter mit Wärmeleitpatste hatte ich noch nicht, mein anderer hat einen Duallüfter und ist ein normaler Slot A Athlon .

Bin aber wirklich froh, dass er noch lebt =) .


----------



## Avariel (12. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir hat wohl ein ähnliches Problem, der PC schaltet sich bei 3D-Anwendung so ca. nach 10 Minuten das erste Mal aus und fährt gleich wieder hoch, von da an wirds immer häufiger.
Ich hab spontan auch erst auf den Kühler getippt, aber das Motherboard läuft bei 42° und die GraKa bei 37°, das ist doch nicht zu heiß, oder?


----------



## eViLaSh (12. August 2002)

ein paar nähere angaben wären ned schlecht 

was hat er für ein system ? was für eine grake ?

stürzt es bei allen 3d anwendungen ab oder nur bei manchen ? 

läuft sein system sonst stabil usw. ?


----------



## Tuni67 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
ein Athlon XP CPU hält eine Temperatur bis 82-84 grad aus. Allerdings bei 85 verbrennt er.
Stellt euren Bios so, dass sich der Rechner bei ca 80 ausschalten soll.
Wenn ihr mit einem Athlon XP CPU 2000+ -- 2800 auch spiele spielt, erwärmt sich der CPU so um die 72 grad, aber ist immernoch OK.
Mein Rechner z.B. Athlon XP 2200+, habe ihn manchmal 24 Std an, und immer eine Hitze von 66 - 72 grad. Und das schon seit 2 Jahren.
Also, macht euch keine gedanken darüber, dass eurer Rechner hin geht.

PS : Benutzt am besten den Kühler Artic Silent II oder ein CPU Cooler der Marke Speeze.
Ich besitze den Speeze, kostet so um die 13 Euro, Artic liegt bei 19 Euro. Beide Küler sind bis CPU 3200 einsetbar.

Schöne Grüsse an alle, die auch versuchen, zu helfen, oder geholfen werden.
Tuncay


----------



## MPNuts (1. Dezember 2004)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein Freund von mir hat wohl ein ähnliches Problem, der PC schaltet sich bei 3D-Anwendung so ca. nach 10 Minuten das erste Mal aus und fährt gleich wieder hoch, von da an wirds immer häufiger.
> Ich hab spontan auch erst auf den Kühler getippt, aber das Motherboard läuft bei 42° und die GraKa bei 37°, das ist doch nicht zu heiß, oder?


Wenn es nicht an der Temperatur ligt, könnte es defekter RAM sein, da es bei 3d Anwendungen auftritt, und diese ja auch den meisten Speicher fressen, würde ich sagen, es ist der RAM. 
Wenn er mehrere Riegel im Rechner hat, soll er doch mal versuchen immer einen rauszunehmen, und dann das ganze mal laufen lassen.
Sollte das keinen Erfolg bringen, könnte es natürlich auch der RAM auf der Graphikkarte sein.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Dezember 2004)

Tuni67 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ein Athlon XP CPU hält eine Temperatur bis 82-84 grad aus. Allerdings bei 85 verbrennt er.


Bitte? Bei 85°C verbrennt die CPU? Silizium oxidiert erst ab ca. 1.000°C... bei ca. 90°C kann eine irreparable Beschädigung auftreten, aber verbrennen tut da reichlich wenig...



			
				Tuni67 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ihr mit einem Athlon XP CPU 2000+ -- 2800 auch spiele spielt, erwärmt sich der CPU so um die 72 grad, aber ist immernoch OK.


Die CPU erwärmt sich *um* 72°C? Soll heißen, wenn sie unausgelastet 30°C hat, kommst du damit auf 102°C... na dann viel Spaß. Wenn du auf 72°C meintest: Selbst das ist noch viel zu hoch. Da mangelt es wohl an der passenden Kühleinheit. Meine CPU (Athlon XP 2500+ @3000+) kommt unter Last auf ca. 60°C, was zwar nicht ideal ist, aber man kann damit leben.



			
				Tuni67 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Rechner z.B. Athlon XP 2200+, habe ihn manchmal 24 Std an, und immer eine Hitze von 66 - 72 grad. Und das schon seit 2 Jahren.
> Also, macht euch keine gedanken darüber, dass eurer Rechner hin geht.


66°C im Leerlauf sind eindeutig zu viel. Fakt ist, dass die Lebenszeit des Prozessors sinkt, je höher seine Temperatur ist. 40°C - 50°C sind hier für die genannte Prozessorklasse akzeptable Werte.


----------



## dodik (10. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst im bios die  Ghz verringern dann wird er nicht mehr so heis aber dein PC wird langsammer


----------

